# Any clue what birds will do once they hit dakotas?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, I know that this year has been very weird to say the least as far as weather goes. I live in SE Nodak and we have very little snow left. I know that can change if a storm comes but wondering what you guys think the birds will do once they hit us? As of right now in southern ND there will be no sheet water because there has been less than 12" of total snow fall this year. The ponds and lakes will still be froze up since the temps are still below freezing for the most part? I am just wondering what your opinions are and see how they are to what actually happens.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

To me it is a very similar year as about 2007? Hunted Nd for over a week mid to late march...No snow to speak of but birds were in any pocket of water possible...where I was hardly any sheet water snows just used little sloughs and lakes. Drove down through Devils lake south a few hours to where I hunt and it was similar everywhere. No snow line very little sheet water.

In my opinion the migration is always within a week every year and the time of year pushes them more than the weather to go north. Not saying that if it got into the 70s you wouldnt see geese showing up. Every year everybody says they will fly by at one point or another...no matter what there will always be a couple weeks with large numbers and birds in ND till season closes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They need open water - so it'll be awhile before the sloughs start to thaw out.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

That is what I am wondering about. I mean it will be some time before water opens up. I guess we will have to wait and see what mother nature does. I am not worried about them flying through, I am just hoping that this year I we will get lucky in ND and the fields won't be water and mud haha.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i think it will be a good year, they will move n with the lakes and sloughs opening. no sheet water no geese.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Way too much winter left to know what will happen. Remember we live in the Dakota's any can and will happen...


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Scattered open water throughout SD. If SD doesn't get snow they will burn through fast. Several areas in NE SD with large concentrations of mallards on open water. Lots of winter left but at least in SD most lakes have 12-18" less ice then most years. Doesn't take long for large concentrations of snows to make a little chunk of open water into a large one.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

my prediction is they will get shot :beer:


----------

